# Type 53



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

My local gun shop is having a sale and has them marked down to 99.99. Based on your experience would any memebers be able to give me any reviews. I have been researching online and it looks solid. It would be a range gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a little review, hope it helps

http://www.mosinnagant.net/global%20mosin%20nagants/Chinese-T53Carbine.asp


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Sorry for putting it in the wrong forum.


----------

